# Had the Eos for the weekend.



## Ev'o (Apr 15, 2006)

6 speed man, 2.0T. Lots of fun with the GTI's engine on the new passats chassis, handling was brilliant http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
































Hows that roof!
































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoG60 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Had the Eos for the weekend. (Ev'o)*









Oh great I just can't wait to work on these, those flap assemblies are gonna be the first thing to break........they didn't learn with the beetles


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Had the Eos for the weekend. (Ev'o)*

This might be abit premature to ask at this time, but is it possible to stop the top and trunk while everything is open and exposed to inspect the linkage for damage and oil pivot points? And while I'm at it, isn't Robert Bentley Publishers the official service manual people for VW? Here's a related link. I like to work on my own stuff...I don't let high school dropouts jack up my ride.
http://tech.bentleypublishers....art=0 




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 4:35 PM 6-3-2006_


----------



## Ev'o (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm not to sure what ur askin, if ur sayin is it possible to stop the roof mid- opening/closin, then yea, that's how I got the shots.


----------



## CorradoG60 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Had the Eos for the weekend. (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_This might be abit premature to ask at this time, but is it possible to stop the top and trunk while everything is open and exposed to inspect the linkage for damage and oil pivot points? 


I would imagine so. I haven't seen one yet. Figures everyone has seen one before they come out except the people that work on them. Its always like that. sometimes we go to tech schools with out the actual car being present.
And bentley is the publisher of the SSPs The latest SSP that is out is the '07 passat wagon.


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: Had the Eos for the weekend. (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_This might be abit premature to ask at this time, but is it possible to stop the top and trunk while everything is open and exposed to inspect the linkage for damage and oil pivot points? And while I'm at it, isn't Robert Bentley Publishers the official service manual people for VW? Here's a related link. I like to work on my own stuff...I don't let high school dropouts jack up my ride.
http://tech.bentleypublishers....art=0 
_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 4:35 PM 6-3-2006_

I wouldn't do that, honestly, as primary maintenace. With Volkswagen Group companies (and I presume most other manufactuers nowadays)having them do the recommended maintenance. I had my 2003 Audi A4 maintained by the workshop of my company (certified automobile workshop for a motor pool of more than 100 vehicles that's been in place for 30 years and is staffed with _ KFZ-Schlossermeisters_[certified mechanics with at least 5 years of experience and a very stringend chamber of commerce accreditation to run their own workshop if they feel like]) and when I had an electronic problem with a broken immobilizer that fracked the entire electtric system of the car Audi flat out refused to foot the bill because of "improper maintenance" (ironically I know at least one tech at the local "Authorized Audi Workshop" who did his apprenticeship at my company's workshop).



_Modified by JML at 1:47 AM 6-4-2006_


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Had the Eos for the weekend. (CorradoG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoG60* »_








Oh great I just can't wait to work on these, those flap assemblies are gonna be the first thing to break........they didn't learn with the beetles









I always wondered why they eliminated the flaps on the New Beetle Convertibles. I say this because even though my car ended up being a lemon, I never once experienced ANY problems with the flaps in the almost 20,000 miles I had the car. That, and a good friend who has just about 50,000 miles on her New Beetle Convertible has never experienced any problems with them either.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

How did you get the eos? How are the back seats.. did you have any complains.. something you didnt like about the car... even little things?

JT


----------



## caoimhin (Apr 10, 2006)

The back seats are fine, your legs have enough space IF the driver / front seat passenger legs are not too long







and if there is someone corpulent next to you it wil also be a little crapy


----------



## Ev'o (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (x9t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x9t* »_How did you get the eos? How are the back seats.. did you have any complains.. something you didnt like about the car... even little things?

JT

My dad works in a VW dealirship, and when it arrived in he brought it home for the weekend. There only coming in now, that's the only one in Ireland so far, dunno when overseas gets it? No complaints about the car really, felt extremly solid but the new passat chassis is just so good so.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

oh cool. Cant wait until i get to sit in one.. 
JT


----------



## deso5626 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Had the Eos for the weekend. (CorradoG60)*

What is the flaps for on the trunk that gos up first?
Does anybody know why this has to be on the car?...Thanks


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Had the Eos for the weekend. (deso5626)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deso5626* »_What is the flaps for on the trunk that goes up first?

That opening is where the roof supports pass through down into the trunk when the top is up.
I'm not sure why they need to be powered, though. Seems like it would be simpler to have some kind of bumper on the roof supports that would nudge them open as the trunk closes. Maybe that would be subject to rattles or something like that.


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

Ha! Those flaps are the first things to break and gave VW problems in the New Beetle Convertibles. Mine was repaired the first week I got my turbo NBC. A lot of NBC owners I guess had problems with them, thus forcing VW to eliminate it in the 3rd year models.
With that said, I thought those powered FLAPS were the coolest things in the NBC!
And speaking of problems. I WILL NEVER BUY A FIRST YEAR CONVERTIBLE PRODUCTION FROM VW EVER AGAIN. I hated being a guinea pig for first year top problems. A 2nd or 3rd year production will probably be much easier since all the bugs and kinks have been ironed out.
-Bruin


----------

